
Don't Know Your James Charles from Zoella? Get with YouTube Celebrity Culture - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jan/29/james-charles-zoella-youtube-celebrity-culture
======
sorokod
So - what is the conversion rate from the number of YouTube subscribers to
[whatever] ?

